# going to make a peak order



## Milla (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to buy some chanel no. 5 from Peak and I keep hearing great things about their FOs.  I should probably pick up some others too!  I was thinking wild mt. honey for sure and maybe black raspberry vanilla.  I don't want to do the sampler, but maybe that's the best way to go?  Any other must haves?


----------



## heyjude (Sep 23, 2009)

Sweet Pumpkin Spice, Ocean, and Nag Champa are popular in my house.   


Jude


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 23, 2009)

I use them alot for my candles and tarts.  Love their FOs.  I am sort of new to soaping, so not so much with soap.  I did use their Ocean in a salt bar.  Loved it.  I also have seen good reviews of their Wild Mountain Honey.  Also, the Patchouli, Patchouli isn't bad.  I have used only in candles though.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 24, 2009)

I love their Sweet Pea. 

IrishLass


----------



## Milla (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody!  I think I'm narrowing down my choices!  Found another thread on their FOs too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody!  I think I'm narrowing down my choices!  Found another thread on their FOs too.



Do you have a tip you could share on how to narrow it down  :wink: mine seems to get longer the more research I do .

Kitn


----------



## Milla (Sep 24, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Milla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's called the $20 order!  I give myself a price limit and today it was $20 and that includes shipping.  As tempting as the 10 1 oz sampler pack was I just couldn't justify it.  I have so many FOs that I haven't even soaped with yet.  

I got:
2 oz chanel no. 5
wild mt. honey
clean cotton
cool citrus basil

That will keep me plenty happy and they all should soap CP just fine too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

That sounds like some wonderful FO's . I am very interested in the Chanel no.5 I used to wear it all the time.

Kitn


----------



## Milla (Sep 24, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> That sounds like some wonderful FO's . I am very interested in the Chanel no.5 I used to wear it all the time.
> 
> Kitn



My order already shipped today!  My mom used to wear Chanel no. 5.  It was a big deal for my dad to buy it for her.  I researched all the dupes and I think this one should be good.  Plus, it's in my price range!  

I'll have to use the vanilla stabilizer for this one as it discolors.  I'm also going to make solid perfume for her.  I really hope this converts her to my soap!  I need to test my individual flexus molds with CP.  I want to do an oval bar so it looks nice and smooth.  She's not into the natural bar look.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 25, 2009)

love peak!!! my fav, these are ones i like:
birds of paradise
black canyon(yummy mens fo)
cranberry apple marmalade
cucumber melon
french vanilla amber( does discolor and acc)
lemon pd cake
nag champa, very nice , didnt use 1 oz per lb, very strong
pomegranite
wild mt honey, is mt best seller!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 25, 2009)

Milla: The  4 you narrowed down to all sound wonderful.  I love Chanel #5 and Chanel #22.  Let us know how they compare.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 25, 2009)

just to let ya know wild mt is very strong, citris basil frag is almost gone :cry: , dont know about chanel. I have clean cotton, but havent use it, dont care for it,someone wanted it.


----------



## wookie130 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love Peaks...they're one of my all-time favs for candle scents, and I've had many winners for soapy FO's too...

I don't think you'll find an oil that isn't absolutely TRUE to it's name...

I love:

Black Canyon
Carrot Cake
Freshly Mown Grass 
Amish Harvest (don't know if this is skin-safe...)
Lemon Pound Cake
Blueberry Muffins

And, if you're a fan of VS's Lovespell, Peak's Lovespell is by far my favorite!!!


----------



## Milla (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your input!  I just got my order today and I'm so pleased with how everything smells!  

Chanel No. 5 - I put some diluted oil on me and it was just like the real thing after it settled down.

Clean Cotton - Just like yankee candle and I'm in love with it.  Fresh laundry to me!

Wild Mt. Honey - exactly the honey fragrance I was looking for!

cool citrus basil - delicious!  My husband smelled it and said it smelled like something he'd like.  

I also got a free one oz sample of strawberry rhubarb, which I might use for my conditioner.

I'll definitely order from Peaks again and I'll have to check out your recommendations!


----------



## Milla (Oct 3, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> just to let ya know wild mt is very strong, citris basil frag is almost gone :cry: , dont know about chanel. I have clean cotton, but havent use it, dont care for it,someone wanted it.



Honor, do you use 1 oz ppo for these FOs?


----------



## honor435 (Oct 3, 2009)

yes, except nag champa and wild mt honey(strong). you'll their fos, its my fav place right now.


----------

